# Skin glue on my base



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Any homemade remedies to get skin glue off my base tonight? Too late to get a base cleaner but want to clean it up for the morning. Thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Got any citrus based cleaner around the house? It'll do the trick. A couple of runs will also probably do the trick.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

there is a skin glue remover. We use it in the hospital, dunno if they sell it at the drug stores..... I would assume that it would just peel off though?? maybe use a good base cleaning solution to get it off? I think I may snowshoe up tumalo mtn tomorrow.... doubt it is ride-able but my fat ass needs some exercise...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> there is a skin glue remover. We use it in the hospital, dunno if they sell it at the drug stores..... I would assume that it would just peel off though?? maybe use a good base cleaning solution to get it off? I think I may snowshoe up tumalo mtn tomorrow.... doubt it is ride-able but my fat ass needs some exercise...


Is that a special room in the ER where you can take your boards to have them tuned in an emergency?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Is that a special room in the ER where you can take your boards to have them tuned in an emergency?


lol, I am in work mode still, just off a long weekend shift.... I was thinking human skin glue and not climbing skin glue. 

I wish there was a special place for that in the hospital, I would take my board to work with me weekly.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> lol, I am in work mode still, just off a long weekend shift.... I was thinking human skin glue and not climbing skin glue.
> 
> I wish there was a special place for that in the hospital, I would take my board to work with me weekly.


For the life of my I couldn't figure out why you'd be using split board glue cleaner in a hospital. In fact the thought kind of scared me. Then I thought maybe you were not quite following the question.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I had a non toxic degreaser suggested to take grease spots out of goretex. I took a chance and it seemed to work fine on the base. Not ideal but the glue was really bad. 

A hot scrape or two and it'll be solid. No citrus stuff in the house so I had to make due. Powder day tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Moonshine and pink lemonade cocktail to boot.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Please share the shine.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

bksdds said:


> Please share the shine.


If you make it to Bend ever I got some. Homie distills in his basement.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> there is a skin glue remover. We use it in the hospital, dunno if they sell it at the drug stores..... I would assume that it would just peel off though?? maybe use a good base cleaning solution to get it off? I think I may snowshoe up tumalo mtn tomorrow.... doubt it is ride-able but my fat ass needs some exercise...


The bowl totally looks rideable


----------



## 14ersgetskied (Feb 2, 2016)

You should be able to use some alcohol (it being a solvent and all). I would try the citrus first. If that doesn't work though, use some alcohol. I would definitely clean and wax the base right afterwards since the Alcohol can dry out your base.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Had this problem from using skins that were left out in warm temps. 

Rubbing alcohol and a rag fixed it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

It's funny, but there has been a recent rash of people having this problem. Most of them had the Spark G3 skins. Their glue is supposed to be ecologically friendly, but not very good. I had this problem last spring when we climbed a mountain to ride down in in June. I pulled my skins at the summit and the base was absolutely covered in glue. The ride down was awful and the snow did not help remove the glue- only smeared it worse. I was told to use (by various people) anything from lighter fluid to citrus degreaser. I tried all of them, but had the best results with Goof-Off. I re-waxed after cleaning the board.

I thought that it was the very warm temps in June that caused this problem, but I think that is only partially correct because I had the same problem on my first split day of the season, but it was no where near as bad. I had to do the same thing with the base and this time decided it was time to re-glue the skins. I was advised by several people to use the Black Diamond Gold label glue, but almost every place online was sold out. I eventually found some. I used a heat gun and putty knife to scrape the old glue off (very messy job, BTW) and applied the new glue. The first time out was the next morning and I don't think I gave the new glue enough time to cure (also I did it in a very cold garage). The new glue did not go on smooth and the texture was all bumpy. The day of skinning was one of the coldest ever with temps at or below zero all day. The skins did not stick well at all towards the end of the day (combination if bitter cold temps and poor glue job?).

I re-glued again and let the skins sit out in the sun for a long time and later hung them in the garage with the bases exposed to the air. The next time skinning went better. All in all, it's kind of a pain.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

deagol said:


> It's funny, but there has been a recent rash of people having this problem. Most of them had the Spark G3 skins. Their glue is supposed to be ecologically friendly, but not very good. I had this problem last spring when we climbed a mountain to ride down in in June. I pulled my skins at the summit and the base was absolutely covered in glue. The ride down was awful and the snow did not help remove the glue- only smeared it worse. I was told to use (by various people) anything from lighter fluid to citrus degreaser. I tried all of them, but had the best results with Goof-Off. I re-waxed after cleaning the board.
> 
> I thought that it was the very warm temps in June that caused this problem, but I think that is only partially correct because I had the same problem on my first split day of the season, but it was no where near as bad. I had to do the same thing with the base and this time decided it was time to re-glue the skins. I was advised by several people to use the Black Diamond Gold label glue, but almost every place online was sold out. I eventually found some. I used a heat gun and putty knife to scrape the old glue off (very messy job, BTW) and applied the new glue. The first time out was the next morning and I don't think I gave the new glue enough time to cure (also I did it in a very cold garage). The new glue did not go on smooth and the texture was all bumpy. The day of skinning was one of the coldest ever with temps at or below zero all day. The skins did not stick well at all towards the end of the day (combination if bitter cold temps and poor glue job?).
> 
> I re-glued again and let the skins sit out in the sun for a long time and later hung them in the garage with the bases exposed to the air. The next time skinning went better. All in all, it's kind of a pain.


I've had voile skins, which had more durable glue, but got super chunky after a while. I did the paper bag iron and they cleaned up and came back to life. The g3 skins don't do well if they get heated up, not ideal in warm yurts or log homes. I eventually reglued due to the above issue and used the reglue sheets, and they worked out but not before I punched a few holes in the walls and yelled at my skins a bit. I'd rather but new skins next time it was that bad. That Shit is messy.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Since I have a good heat gun and have learned from my prior experience, I would not mind removing the glue again if I had to, as long as my re-glue job works out well (the jury is still out) and lasts several seasons. I am curious about those Gecko glue-less skins, but also skeptical. I don't wanna have to buy new skins every 2 seasons. 

I used a loaner pair of Voile skins without tail clips once and I definitely wanted tail clips.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Got any citrus based cleaner around the house? It'll do the trick. A couple of runs will also probably do the trick.


Negative. Neither took the glue off my board.



zackmorris said:


> Had this problem from using skins that were left out in warm temps.
> 
> Rubbing alcohol and a rag fixed it.


90% alcohol and an awful lot of rubbing and scratching was necessary to get the big mess off which my skins left on the board. The alcohol seemed to slightly turn the glue into a rubbery paste which still was sticky but at least movable and I could scratch it off. 

I'll _never_ever put skins on at room temperature!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

deagol said:


> Since I have a good heat gun and have learned from my prior experience, I would not mind removing the glue again if I had to, as long as my re-glue job works out well (the jury is still out) and lasts several seasons. I am curious about those Gecko glue-less skins, but also skeptical. I don't wanna have to buy new skins every 2 seasons.
> 
> I used a loaner pair of Voile skins without tail clips once and I definitely wanted tail clips.


If the gecko are anything like the skins that came with k2 panoramic then they too are problematic. Hut trip with cold temps a few years ago my buddy had two pairs of skins freeze and stop sticking completely.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I am running an experiment right now that may, or may no, turn out well with my skins: I have them just hanging in the garage without the skin savers on so the glue is exposed to the dry air. My skin savers got so covered in glop over the last two seasons that they don't help much. Maybe I am making a mistake, but if so, I can always re-apply some more Gold Label.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> I am running an experiment right now that may, or may no, turn out well with my skins: I have them just hanging in the garage without the skin savers on so the glue is exposed to the dry air. My skin savers got so covered in glop over the last two seasons that they don't help much. Maybe I am making a mistake, but if so, I can always re-apply some more Gold Label.


If the garage is cold, this may work. A friend once mentioned that he stores the skins in the fridge once they're dry. During spring touring season, I did the same and this worked well. 

For summer however, I had mine in a cupboard, folded, and half the glue now sticks on parts of the skin  I really like those skins as they reliably stick also in cold temperatures... but OTOH, that glue becomes very cumbersome at room temperature.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> If the garage is cold, this may work. A friend once mentioned that he stores the skins in the fridge once they're dry. During spring touring season, I did the same and this worked well.
> 
> For summer however, I had mine in a cupboard, folded, and half the glue now sticks on parts of the skin  I really like those skins as they reliably stick also in cold temperatures... but OTOH, that glue becomes very cumbersome at room temperature.



That seems like a good idea. If we had a second fridge or freezer in the garage, I might try this, but I think my wife would get quite annoyed at me if I did this in our only fridge in the kitchen.
I stored my skins over the summer in their bag with the skin savers in a closet in the basement which seems to stay pretty cool. Even with that, though, the glue became gloppy. Others have told me that the Black Diamond Gold label glue will be better, so fingers are crossed.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Any homemade remedies to get skin glue off my base tonight? Too late to get a base cleaner but want to clean it up for the morning. Thanks.


Did you re-glue your skins and use too much glue or something, you have tail clips right?

Just trying to figure out how this could have happened.................ignore now I read the whole thread.......havn't had this issue with my voile tractor skins but mental note when they need to be re-glued(will probably trash them before that happens) I'll have black diamond do it for me.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Did you re-glue your skins and use too much glue or something, you have tail clips right?
> 
> Just trying to figure out how this could have happened.................ignore now I read the whole thread.......havn't had this issue with my voile tractor skins but mental note when they need to be re-glued(will probably trash them before that happens) I'll have black diamond do it for me.


its mostly a problem with G3 glue it seems


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

redlude97 said:


> its mostly a problem with G3 glue it seems


this agrees with what I found by asking around and searching online. Too bad, since that G3 glue is supposed to be more eco-friendly. The Black Diamond stuff reeks when applying it and even afterwards outside. When I went out the first time after re-gluing, my partner could smell the glue in the air on the skin track, even when I was a few hundred feet ahead of him. It was crazy. I let them hang out in the sun for several hours and hung them in the garage for a few days and now the glue smell seems to be gone.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

crossing my fingers my new G3s don't have this issue.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> its mostly a problem with G3 glue it seems


Yea I was wondering my Voile skins(the orange ones) are like 3 years old and have probably +20 trips on them and the glue is like bran new.................when the season is done I just fold them up(sticky to sticky) and put them away.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> when the season is done I just fold them up(sticky to sticky) and put them away.


Eeek! If I'd do this with mine? I'd need two cars to get them appart :laugh:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

neni said:


> Eeek! If I'd do this with mine? I'd need two cars to get them appart :laugh:


What do you normally do with them for the ride down?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> What do you normally do with them for the ride down?


Put the on the non-stick-middle-net thingy (don't have a word for it :embarrased1


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> Put the on the non-stick-middle-net thingy (don't have a word for it :embarrased1


those are "skin savers"...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

neni said:


> Put the on the non-stick-middle-net thingy (don't have a word for it :embarrased1



Ahh I get it now........yea the Voile's have a strip of non stick that goes right down the middle of the skin, makes pulling them off\apart much easier but still a PITA if they've been stuck for awile.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Ahh I get it now........yea the Voile's have a strip of non stick that goes right down the middle of the skin, makes pulling them off\apart much easier but still a PITA if they've been stuck for awile.


Mine are Spark/G3
Found the name of the thingies: "mesh skin saver" :laugh:











Edit: @deagol beat me to it; thanks, btw


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a word of warning. The skin savers pictured above seem to help with the glue sticking to your base problem. Most people advise storing your skins glue on glue come summer time. 

In my personal experience (16 years of splitboarding), I just don't mess with those skin savers at all. Same thing with the "love glove" and all that crap. Just fold your skin together and go. Put them in a cool place for summer storage in a box, gear bag, whatever. As long as it is dry and free of dust. You should expect to have to re-glue your skins every 3-4 seasons if you are an active backcountry user. You might end up doing it twice, but more likely it'll be time for a new set of skins due to wear and tear by the second time around.

Yes the G3 glue sucks. You basically get one season out of it and then all the problems mentioned seem to happen. I experienced this last year and didn't think a whole lot of it. I just removed the glue and applied the Black Diamond Gold Label glue, and I have been good to go. I'll probably have to either get new skins or reapply glue after next season. It is just how it goes. 

As with most things splitboarding, keeping it simple is the way to go.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a word of warning. The skin savers pictured above seem to help with the glue sticking to your base problem. Most people advise storing your skins glue on glue come summer time. 

In my personal experience (16 years of splitboarding), I just don't mess with those skin savers at all. Same thing with the "love glove" and all that crap. Just fold your skin together and go. Put them in a cool place for summer storage in a box, gear bag, whatever. As long as it is dry and free of dust. You should expect to have to re-glue your skins every 3-4 seasons if you are an active backcountry user. You might end up doing it twice, but more likely it'll be time for a new set of skins due to wear and tear by the second time around.

Yes the G3 glue sucks. You basically get one season out of it and then all the problems mentioned seem to happen. I experienced this last year and didn't think a whole lot of it. I just removed the glue and applied the Black Diamond Gold Label glue, and I have been good to go. I'll probably have to either get new skins or reapply glue after next season. It is just how it goes. 

As with most things splitboarding, keeping it simple is the way to go.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Just a word of warning. The skin savers pictured above seem to help with the glue sticking to your base problem. Most people advise storing your skins glue on glue come summer time.
> 
> In my personal experience (16 years of splitboarding), I just don't mess with those skin savers at all. Same thing with the "love glove" and all that crap. Just fold your skin together and go. Put them in a cool place for summer storage in a box, gear bag, whatever. As long as it is dry and free of dust. You should expect to have to re-glue your skins every 3-4 seasons if you are an active backcountry user. You might end up doing it twice, but more likely it'll be time for a new set of skins due to wear and tear by the second time around.
> 
> ...


Agree on mesh skin savers: Serious hassle without any real benefit (and potentially even detrimental). Only reason I would consider them are conditions where the glue gets really sticky and it is royal pain in the ass to separate the skins.

I actually do like the Love Glove - especially in windy conditions where skins can flap all over the place when folding/applying them.

And for storage glue-to-glue or wax paper, never skin savers etc And definitely keep them cool.


----------

